# Newly diagnosed with Hashi



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was just diagnosed with Hashi. I have started taking 25mcg of Levoxyl todayand will increase to 50 mcg in 2 weeks.

My TSH was normal but antibodies were high.

TSH 2.3 (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)
Free T4 1.41 (0.82-1.77 ng/dL)
TPO 600 (0-34 IU/mL)
Antithyroglobulin 30 (0-40 IU/mL)

I have been very tired, gained over 20 pounds in the last month and am now so bloated I look pregnant.

Any advice would be great!

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you been teasted for Celiac disease? Sometimes Harshi goes hand in hand with Celiac. You will want to have a balance Thyroid Med therapy, All the T's (T4,T3,T2,T1) have to be balanced in order to make the cells function right. If it turns out that you have Celiac then you will be stated on a Celiac diet(some people start it anyway) and you will note a big difference in the bloating! 
My labs were like yours, except my TPO was not that high. I was started on Nature Thyroid and in just a couple of days, I noticed a big difference in my energy level and bloating!

Good luck and I hope you find the right Therapy for your needs!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmiann99 said:


> I was just diagnosed with Hashi. I have started taking 25mcg of Levoxyl todayand will increase to 50 mcg in 2 weeks.
> 
> My TSH was normal but antibodies were high.
> 
> ...


Hi Kim!! Welcome to the group! Sounds like you have a very very astute doctor. Most would never Rx thyroxine replacement based on your TSH and FT4 results.

Your doctor realizes that by putting you on thyroxine replacement that that will lower the antibodies. This is very good news for you!

When will you go in for labs next? Thank you for including the ranges; that was most helpful indeed!

You might wish to get your ferritin checked. If low; that could make you very tired and a lot of us with thyroid issues also seem to have low ferritin. It should be 50 -100; closer to 100 is better.

Other than tired; any other symptoms?


----------



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

What is ferritin?

I go back in 5 weeks to see the endo and more labs. My endo indicated that some people feel better with their TSH below 2 or 3. My mom has Hashi and is hypo. I was really impressed with the endo I saw. My appointment was on Wed, had bloodwork on Friday and received an email from her Sunday morning.

My rheumo dr sent me to the endo. My main symptom exhaustion. But I have have put on close to 20-25 pounds in the last 5 weeks. I couldn't stand for anything to touch my neck (a shirt, bed covers, my hand) and it always felt full. Yesterday when I took the first Levoxyl I had a really strange feeling in my throught. Almost as if my skin was really tight. A few hours later I noticed my t-shirt was touching my neck and not bothering me so much. Today I can rub my neck without too much trouble.

I was very afraid to take the meds because I have a-fib but so far so good. See what happens when I up the dose in 2 weeks.

The other thing I had was a positive ANA test. I go back to the rheumo on 8/24.



Andros said:


> Hi Kim!! Welcome to the group! Sounds like you have a very very astute doctor. Most would never Rx thyroxine replacement based on the TSH and FT4.
> 
> Your doctor realizes that by putting you on thyroxine replacement that that will lower the antibodies. This is very good news for you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmiann99 said:


> What is ferritin?
> 
> I go back in 5 weeks to see the endo and more labs. My endo indicated that some people feel better with their TSH below 2 or 3. My mom has Hashi and is hypo. I was really impressed with the endo I saw. My appointment was on Wed, had bloodwork on Friday and received an email from her Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


Have you been checked for Lupus?

Here is info on ferritin. Your CBC can be fine all the whole while your ferritin could be tanked.

http://www.medhelp.org/medical-information/show/261/Ferritin

I also think your doc should run either a sonogram or a radioactive uptake scan of the thyroid.


----------

